# .44 cal Black Powder Paper Cartridges



## zztopsail

Just came across an item on one of the gun forums about a great way to pre-load for say a Black Powder cap and ball Remington 1858 New Army .44 cal.

Here's the trick. You buy 1.5 rolling papers, you rap that around a .45 Long Colt used brass shell and lick the glue, Then you measure out your load of powder, ie, 30 grains, pour that down the paper, then add a waxed felt wad, then the round ball and press the ball down just a little to compress the wad and the powder but leave the rest of the paper exposed

Then carefully hold the ball end between your thumb and forefinger and turn the paper cartridge upside down and pull out the .45 cal long colt brass out of the paper then twist the end tight. Turn it over again and twist the ball end and trip off excess paper.

Now here the final little ditty to make all this work......storage. Go to your local gun shop and buy one of those air tight plastic cartridge holders. For a .44 Cal Remy or Colt a 45 ACP or 44 Mag will work. Place the paper cartridges in the box and store in a dry place.

Next trip to the range, just cap your cylinder nipples, drop in a paper cartridge, load the cylinder in the pistol and rotate all cartridges under the loading arm and compress the load just like you would anyway and then your ready to go.

Cool huh


----------



## cducer

talk about a blunt!!!!!.... good idea for rolling papers tho!


----------



## zztopsail

Yo dude,,,this will dude will blow you away


----------

